# Projection TV Lens's



## FRITZHID (Jun 25, 2011)

i have managed to acquire 3 rear projection TV lens's, from a CRT type tv. these have 3 total lens' inside the housings. 1 main middle convex lens and 2 what look like fisheye lenses, (1 on each end), then there was a liquid lens mounted directly to the CRTs themselves but that lens was left behind for obvious reasons. Anyone here know a way to use these loose lens' in a spotlight effectively?
any and all advice would be welcome as i have not worked with lens's at all as far as spotlights go.:help:


----------



## Sway (Jun 26, 2011)

something close that may give you a few ideas

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?282184-SST-50-homemade-spotlight


----------



## FRITZHID (Jun 27, 2011)

thank you Sway, that thread gave me some practical info to be sure! i may go LED but i think i want to try a HID 1st. been having too much fun with my Stanley & my 100w MH tinfoil hack job. the only thing i'm not looking forward to is the fact that i'm probably going to need a polyelispoid reflector. but thats part of the fun too! thanks again Sway!


----------

